# Searching for Sifu Paul Lam Yuk Wing



## Petr (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anyone have any information on Sifu Paul Lam Yuk Wing.  I am trying to contact him on a personal matter.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Sincerely,

Petr Benda 
Nanaimo BC Canada


----------

